# My BEAUTIFUL GF (feedback please)



## Andy_Hodapp (Jul 8, 2012)

Some pics of my BEAUTIFUL GF, shot many wide open do to the terrible pentagonal bokeh of the 50mm 1.8 II


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 8, 2012)

Alot of these are quite tight for the 50mm. I can see the distortion on the really close stuff. 

If you like tight head shots, the 100mm f/2 is great. 

Nice work.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you very much, would you recommend me using my Sigma 105mm 2.8 EX DG for portrait, I just got it and was thinking it would be better for portraits?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 8, 2012)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Thank you very much, would you recommend me using my Sigma 105mm 2.8 EX DG for portrait, I just got it and was thinking it would be better for portraits?



It is a better option. I prefer the extra stop and bokeh from the 100mm f2 over that sigma though.


----------



## SandyP (Jul 10, 2012)

I like the 50mm for this stuff, don't change that. It will help you feel closer to the subject in the photos. You can still do some slight adjustments to distortion to help out a bit. I usually don't get TOO close with the 50mm, if it's only a headshot, I will use a different lens usually, but anything else, like almost all these, I use my 50mm a lot.


----------



## @!ex (Jul 14, 2012)

SandyP said:


> I like the 50mm for this stuff, don't change that. It will help you feel closer to the subject in the photos. You can still do some slight adjustments to distortion to help out a bit. I usually don't get TOO close with the 50mm, if it's only a headshot, I will use a different lens usually, but anything else, like almost all these, I use my 50mm a lot.



Agreed, I think the 50 is the best lens works perfectly for these types of shots. If you think the distortion is too much on some of the closeup shots, then shoot raw and use camera raw to remove the distortion (or shoot JPEG and use photoshop to remove distortion, there are profiles for the 50 1.8 so it will be totally automated).

I especially like the extreme close up shots with the 50, apparently we are in the minority though


----------



## SandyP (Jul 16, 2012)

On all my film cameras, the lenses that mostly closely represent "normal" (like a 50mm does on a full frame DSLR) are my go to lenses for all kinds of portraits. On the Mamiya 645 it's an 80mm lens, on the 6x7 it's 110mm, and on the 6x6 it's 80mm again. Just feels right. And when used well, will really get you great looking stuff.


----------



## blaydese (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice pictures, keep up the good work. 

Any assisted lighting on these? You might want to try a reflector next time, get some light under the chin, along the cheek bones, etc.

Peace! 8)


----------



## 87vr6 (Jul 18, 2012)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> shot many wide open do to the terrible pentagonal bokeh of the 50mm 1.8 II




So you are aware, shooting a lens wide open increases the chance of bokeh... So if you didn't want to see the horrible pentagonal bokeh, you should be stopping down... Shooting at f4/5.6/8... Not bad shots though.


----------



## ebolwidt (Jul 18, 2012)

He's not worried about having a nice round bokeh, only worried about the 5 blades in the 50mm f/1.8. If you shoot wide open, no blades are used and the bokeh is nice and round.


----------



## sandymandy (Jul 18, 2012)

The 50mm 1.8II bokeh isnt great even wide open. Its just when u are close up to someone the "bokeh balls" are so huge they appear quite soft. Last photo bokeh is what he means...


----------



## dstppy (Jul 18, 2012)

Bah; the brokeh here is fine -- the f1.4 is a much better lens, but at $100 what do you want? I love 50mm on a crop body, it feels "right".

As alex mentioned, shoot raw and use something that has a lens profile to remove distortion and chromatic aberration.

Are the colors intentional? Seems like the white balance is off on at least two . . . unless you did that on purpose to get a particular effect.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jul 18, 2012)

I think the photos have a nice intimate/ dreamy look to them.


----------



## AJ (Jul 18, 2012)

It's a really nice set of photos. Well done!

Photo #6 - finger intruding
last photo - expression says: Are you done yet taking photos. I'd get rid of this one.

Nice work!


----------



## tntwit (Jul 18, 2012)

Upon the first look, all I saw was an excellent execution of artistic intent. The camera and lenses are nothing more than tools to create the intent. 

I mean absolutely no disrespect to anyone on this forum and I am as likely as anyone (if not more so) to get wrapped up in the technicalities. Constructive criticism regarding technical details is always welcome (I come here for it almost daily) and certainly valuable (the poster did ask for feedback without being specific as to what kind), but I am surprised that it is the focus of the comments rather than critic of artistic execution. Photography is first and foremost an art. Maybe it's too subjective to comment on? 

Just an observation. 

Having said all of that, I liked the close up shots (never noticed the distortion) and in particular I like the one with the eyes offset to the left. The DOF is so shallow that even the cheeks look slightly out of focus and really makes the eyes the focus, which really pop with the color.

I loved the creativity. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bruce75 (Jul 18, 2012)

Which camera did you use?


----------

